# WM 2006 Bürgerbefragung



## Bine (4 Juni 2005)

Hi Zusammen!

Gestern bekam ich mal wieder einen Bandanruf aber diesmal gabs nichts zu gewinnen sondern es sollte eine Befragung des Interesses der Bürger für die WM 2006 sein. 

Nun, wenn der DFB sich bis jetzt keine Gedanken dazu gemacht hat kann ich ihm auch nicht helfen.  



> Wenn sie an der Befragung teilnehmen wollen drücken sie die 1
> Wenn sie nicht an der Befragung teilnehmen wollen drücken sie die 0



Ich habe die rote Taste gedrückt weil mir das nach einer neuen Masche riecht.

Ganz allgemein regen mich diese Anrufe total auf.
Man sitzt nach einem stressigen Tag endlich auf dem Sofa und freut sich, dass das Telefon mal schweigt und dann kommt so ein Anruf!
Wenn ich wenigstens einen Menschen am Draht hätte könnte ich meinem
Unmut freien Lauf lassen oder so.  0 

Was kann man dagegen tun außer die 1 drücken, bei der Telekom nicht bezahlen um so an die Nummer der Anrufer zu kommen um sie bei der 
zuständigen Stelle zu petzen?

Wie kann ich mich wehren ohne auf das Spiel eingehen zu müssen?

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2005)

Bine schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich mich wehren ohne auf das Spiel eingehen zu müssen?


Weißt Du denn noch welche Nummer Dich zu genau welcher Zeit angerufen hatte? Falls nein, dann ist das Spiel bereits vorbei. Falls ja, dann gilt es die Nummer bis zum tatsächlichen Inhaber zurück zu verfolgen und den dann mit Unmutsbekundungen zu bombardieren, das es nur so raucht - ob den das aber juckt, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt sein. Ich nehme mal an, dass Du einen privaten Telefonanschluss hast und keinen gewerblichen - für privat kenne ich jetzt auf Anhieb keine Möglichkeit, den Störfaktor ohne einvernehmlichen Schriftverkehr abzubauen.


----------



## Bine (16 Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ja, Mift.
Ich habe noch so ein altes Telefon wo ich keine Nummern angezeigt bekomme. Da muss ich mich mal drum kümmern.

Ich denke aber die sind so clever und unterdrücken die Nummer einfach.

Also eines ist gewiss. Ich wurde vor dem drücken nicht auf die Gebühren hingewiesen. Das bedeutet falls es ein böser Anruf war, dass ich rechtlich gesehen nicht zahlen muss. 

Mir geht das mittlerweile auf den Wecker. Es gibt Leute, die haben Angst ans Telefon zugehen oder lassen zunächst nur den AB ran weil sie Panik vor solchen Anrufen haben. Unterm Strich bleibt, dass man für einen Telefonanschluss teuer bezahlt, den man nicht mehr richtig benutzen kann. Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein!

Ist da nicht in irgendeiner Form der Anbieter verpflichtet seine Leitungen sauber zu halten?

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2005)

Bine schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da nicht in irgendeiner Form der Anbieter verpflichtet seine Leitungen sauber zu halten?


Du meinst den Netzbetreiber oder das Telefonunternehmen, dass die Nummern ihren Mietern zur Verfügung stellt? Nö, die verdienen mit und werden erst tätig, wenn ein "echter" Missbrauch nachweislich bei denen gemeldet wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2005)

Bis dahin _lässt sie der Gesetzgeber im Dunkeln tappen_
PS: Dieser Satz ist doppelsinnig, aber nicht doppelzüngig. So was überlasse ich anderen.
Grüße nach Köln, verehrte Frau Anwältin


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße nach Köln, verehrte Frau Anwältin


...kannste Dir sparen, sie list hier (angeblich) nicht mit.


----------



## Bine (17 Juni 2005)

Moin!



> Du meinst den Netzbetreiber oder das Telefonunternehmen, dass die Nummern ihren Mietern zur Verfügung stellt?



Ja genau, die die mir auch den Anschluss vermieten. 



> Nö, die verdienen mit und werden erst tätig, wenn ein "echter" Missbrauch nachweislich bei denen gemeldet wird



Genau das habe ich mit den Dailern auch zu hören bekommen Anno 2003.
Und schau mal wie das jetzt ausschaut. 

Ich habe die Telecom jetzt mal danach gefragt.  Ich habe einen brauchbaren Telefonanschluss bei der T-Com bestellt.
Ma gucke was kommt.
Wahrscheinlich das selbe BlaBla wie mit den Dailern damals.
Ich bins selber schuld. :bussi: 

T-Com hat gerade geantwortet:
Für nicht mal ganz 60 EUR bekomme ich ne neue Nummer.
Welch Überraschung.  :-? 
Nö, wenn ich mich nicht irre bekomme ich bei den anderen Anbietern für weniger einen komplett neuen Anschluss.

Weiternachdenken....

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

@ Biene,

ich meinte das Unternehmen, dass dem Anrufer, der jenige, der bei Dir die Umfrage einsetzte, einen entsprechenden Zugang zum Telefonnetzt ermöglicht hatte.

Wie bittschön soll Dein Netzbetreiber, also die T-Com, Anrufe an Dich selektieren? Es ist weder illegal, noch verboten, von jemandem einen Anruf (egal mit welchem Inhalt) zu empfangen. Das bla-bla, dass Du nun von der T-Com erwartest, wird zweifels ohne kommen. Der Netzbetreiber ist sogar verpflichtet, dem Anrufer den Zugang zu Deinem Telefonanschluss zu ermöglichen, denn dafür hast Du einen Vertrag mit ihm. So wie Du Dir das nun vorstellst, dass man etwa alle Anrufe überwacht und bedenkliche nicht zulässt, wäre ein Eingriff in das (Post-) und Fernmeldegeheimnis und ist z. B. gar durch das StGB geschützt. Außerdem gibt es da noch das GG, schau´ Dir mal die Artikel 5 und 10 an.


----------



## Bine (17 Juni 2005)

Hi!

Meine Vorstellung ist, dass man die Herrschaften in Zukunft schneller dran kriegt. Die sollen nicht selektieren, die sollen mir die Möglichkeit geben mich gegen diese Anrufe wehren zu können auch wenn sie sich hinter XXX verstecken. Diese unerwünschten Anrufe sind nun mal rechtlich
nicht einwandfrei und "drücken sie bitte die 3 (0190 und sechsmaldiesechs)" ist Betrug. Ich kappiere ja noch was man von mir will
aber die Oma oder das Kind eben nicht. Im Prinzip ist es die gleiche Problematik wie mit den Dailern. Weil die jetzt nichts mehr einbringen macht mans nu halt direkt übers Telefon. 

Weißt Du, ich mache Nachtdienst und schlafe zu unüblichen Zeiten und wenns Telefon geklingelt hat bin ich nun mal wach, denn es könnte ja mal was passiert sein. Wenn dann so ein Spammer dran ist bin ich da besonders schlecht gelaunt. 

Ich sehe es nicht ein, dass ich als Opfer hier 60,- bezahlen soll weil andere den Anschluss mißbrauchen. 




> So wie Du Dir das nun vorstellst, dass man etwa alle Anrufe überwacht und bedenkliche nicht zulässt, wäre ein Eingriff in das (Post-) und Fernmeldegeheimnis und ist z. B. gar durch das StGB geschützt. Außerdem gibt es da noch das GG, schau´ Dir mal die Artikel 5 und 10 an.



Gute Idee. 
Ich habe mir mal die AGB der Telecom durchgelesen.
http://www.telekom.de/dtag/agb/dokument/pdf/0,1384,1178,00.pdf

Das steht unter Kundenpflichten:
d) Den überlassenen Anschluss darf nicht missbräuchlich
genutzt werden, insbesondere bedrohende und belästigende
Anrufe zu unterlassen sowie keine Informationen
mit rechts- oder sittenwidrigen Inhalten an beliebige Anrufer
zu übermitteln und es darf nicht auf solche Informationen
hingewiesen werden.

Nun, ich fühle mich belästigt und das schreibe ich denen jetzt. 

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du denn noch welche Nummer Dich zu genau welcher Zeit angerufen hatte?





			
				Bine schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch so ein altes Telefon wo ich keine Nummern angezeigt bekomme. Da muss ich mich mal drum kümmern.





			
				Bine schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Vorstellung ist ... die sollen mir die Möglichkeit geben mich gegen diese Anrufe wehren zu können auch wenn sie sich hinter XXX verstecken.


Jetzt mache doch das erstmal mit dem Telefon. Beim nächsten unerwünschten Anruf kannst Du Dich dann womöglich wirklich zur Wehr setzen, wenn Dir die anrufende Nummer bekannt ist. Du weißt ja nicht einmal, von wo aus Du den Anruf erhalten hast und ob überhaupt ein kostenpflichtiger Dienst damit verbunden war (durch drücken weiterer Tasten) - zumindest kannst Du das jetzt nicht mehr 100% reproduzieren und die T-Com wird sich zu solchen Spielchen ihrer Kunden mMn nicht herab lassen.


----------



## Bine (17 Juni 2005)

Hallo Reducal!

Ja, der Betreff ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Inzwischen bin ich schlauer
und habe noch andere Anrufe bekommen dieser Art.

Anscheinend bewegt sich was, denn die Telekom kooperiert in dem Sinn, dass sie den Anruf abgefragt hat und weiter leiten will.
Ich habe gleich zwei geliefert. PseudoSKL und Childrens Help.
Ich fragte ob ich die zukünftigen Anrufe ebenso weiterleiten darf.   

Hat den Link schon mal einer gepostet?
http://odem.org/privacy/counterscript/

D.h. das Problem ist bekannt und wird ernst genommen.
Das ist doch schon mal was.

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Bine schrieb:
			
		

> PseudoSKL und Childrens Help.
> 
> Hat den Link schon mal einer gepostet?
> h**p://odem.org/privacy/counterscript/


Na da kommen nun ja doch ein paar Details ins Spiel!  Bine, bleib´ am Ball!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Bine schrieb:
			
		

> Hat den Link schon mal einer gepostet?
> http://odem.org/privacy/counterscript/


den Link nicht aber inhaltsmäßig dasselbe 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5998


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> http://mitglied.lycos.de/cycomate00/Wenn_eine_umfrage_droht.gif


----------

